# 2nd ever Feeble attempt



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Its not much but what I'm after is some sort of scene in the background 
to take pictures of the diecast JL cars I buy. I still need to do some more work on organizing the diorama, Lines on the road and for parking. Yes, I need to extend the front part of it as I plan to make it like a regular highway out front. Its still a mess but its coming together and with that, I thought I'd picture and show it. Its still rough but for now atleast I can get a closeup of cars in front of the Car Hop. enjoy!


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

With a few cars:


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

And for the actual Closeup Scene I tried for and use the most of:










Dioramas can be hard to get that "real" look, its fun making them but time consuming work I'm finding out. Its just hard to do anything on a small scale, do to the picture of what the camera takes. I still need to practice with the camera and learn to take better shots and find scale model people. enjoy all!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That looks cool RacerJoe! I think 1/64 scale has to be the toughest
scale to build a diorama in, the details in that drive-in are great.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks pretty damn good to me. :thumbsup: 
Just a suggestion, though. If you position the center of the camera lens at eye level for a person in that scale, it will "feel" like you were standing there when you took the pic. The only problem is your ground may look a little blurry up close. However, taking it outdoors in bright sunlight might help with that "depth of field" problem.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

"Field of Depth" is the trick or an effect that really gives a good picture. I don't know if you can tell but there is about a half inch between the trees and sky background. I see what your saying, the ground focused in pretty good there in the last picture- I need to level out the camera angle. Lol- I can show promise in a lot of things but to be good at everything is a chore.  Oh well, its all for fun, it does turn into Therapy which is good to. Hey, the more people that see really how easy and fun this diorama stuff is, the more inclined everyone will be to give there idea a try. I'm thinking that maybe this can double as a used car lot also- enjoy!


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

IT's NOT feeble at all!


Mike


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Depth of field is best done with a pinhole lens. It has almost infinite depth of field. 

Here is an example where a 5 inch diameter Flying Saucer model is photographed about 3 feet behind a load of HO scaled buildings etc.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Feeble it is not Kool it is thanks for the pics:thumbsup: *


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good to me. All you need now is one of the scale figures painted up with a plaid sportcoat and white pants on who can be the lot salesman. :lol: rr


----------



## mn_dodgeboy (Jan 15, 2006)

awesome work dude.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

looks better then mine!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Very impressive work... Thats the way I do it, works good and looks great !!!







[/IMG]

*Lighting has alot to do with getting the right depth look... I try to be careful not to get shadows casting on the backdrop from the objects your photographing... I have a small flouresent light I move around until I get the right look... Sometimes it's a little hassle, but like you say, alot of fun !!!*







[/IMG]


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

looks good racerjoe .i know someone who was always talking about your background shots .l.o.l. and thought they looked pretty nice . your diorama looks fine . 

i like the spaceship . and h.o. or 1/87 scale buildings work fine in a lot of dioramas .

and mustangman ive seen your work around and like the way you do your backgrounds 

i like outside shots just the plain old trees in the backgrond is what i use .


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* Hello Bear,
Mustangman here... I love your live background shot... Looks fantastic... I have gotten a few like that to come out quite good, but looks like you've got it down patt !!! Great job...*


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks mustangman i have enjoyed looking at your dioramas 
camera s are kind of new to me just luck l.o.l.


----------

